# ShawnK's 07 Accord extensive IB SQ build hundreds of pics on the way!



## shawnk

Ok so this is my own ride which I have been working on (off and on that is) for the past year or so. Those who know me, know that I'm not one who really plans too much ahead of time when I do installs. Now sure, I will research gear, plot drivers in WinISD, Calculate current demands and so forth, but when it comes to the actual instal, you won't find me making fancy 3-D renderings or anything like that. I'm definitely more of a freestyle'ish installer who eyeballs as much as measures (for better or worse.. )

This build is is perhaps the first one for me where the priority is sound quality and reliability over everything else. You won't find a single painted fibergalss piece here, and carpet will prevail in the trunk..lol

Again, SQ was the major goal here but more along the lines of tonal balance and impressive dynamics. To be honest, I'm not heavily focussing on imaging :surprised: Now I do want a "decent" soundstage, but I'm not shooting for a "perfect" one. I have no intensions of competing or anything of the such. This build is strictly for me and my own personal desires for what I want out of a car stereo!

*Gear list:

Alpine VPA-B222 OEM integration processor
Alpine DVA-5210 DVD player
Alpine PXA-H701 processor
Alpine TUA-TO20XM sat reciever
Alpine CHA-S624 6 disc changer w/optical
Alpine TME-M710 headrest monitors
Alpine F#1 tweets
Alpine F#1 5.25" midrange
Alpine F#1 7" midbass
2- JBL W12Gti-MKII (infinite baffle)
2- Phoenix Gold ZPA0.3 (restored)
2- Phoenix Gold ZPA0.5 (modified)
Phoenix Gold DD10 distribution center (customized)
Phoenix Gold Ti distribution blocks and fuse holders
Kinetik HC2000 (up front)
Kinetik HC1200 (out back)*



So before we start, I first want to thank a couple buddies for their help. 

*Dan M*. -Dan gave me some some much appreciated help with the metal fabrication that you will see later on in the thread. THANKS DAN!!

*bigdwiz* -BigD Thanks a bunch for your aid with the pics and general info regarding computers programs etc... THANKS BRO!!

Finally I apologize in advance for some of the poor quality pics. I am by no means a photographer, and frequently that shows..lol

Ok enough blabber. Let's see, where shall we start...

*How about install loacations? First is where I do virtually ALL of my fabrication. This is at my relative's garage 8 miles away from my apartment and where I am able to store my tools. I have a whopping 12x12 area to work with. Now I'm not complaining, but it's far from an install bay. *



















*Next up... the parking lot of my apartment.. hey you got to do what you got to do right? lol*










*Not pictured.. yet..kitchen table, kitchen floor, and my buddy's shop where most of the metworking was done.*


----------



## shawnk

*Sow how about some of the tedious stuff? Here's the removal of much of the interior for sound deadening and some wiring.*


----------



## shawnk

*For the door panels, I used a combination of 3M DumDum and GB Duct sealant in all of the joints/crevises along with the usual Dynamat and Jute padding for deading and reducing noise floor. *


----------



## audio+civic

Subscribed


----------



## shawnk

*The 5.25" mids are going in the kicks so this oem fuse box and hood release lever have to be relocated I pulled any and all slack available from the runs leading to the rear of the car, and after a few hours of agony was able to clean up the drivers kick area nicely.*

*Before*













































*While we're in this area, might as well show where the dual 1ga 12v leads come through the firewall*


















*Fuse box and lever now located higher up under the dash*









*And the kicks already for masking and glassing at a later date*


----------



## shawnk

*The runs to the trunk.... tiedowns pre-drilled and screwed every 5" or so*


----------



## sydmonster

woah! good start to what reads as a large and promising project!! nice work!


----------



## Fricasseekid

Scrizzled


----------



## shawnk

*Hmm where should we go next? I guess we'll stay up front and work our way back. So here is the front soundstage comprising of a 7-5-tweet, fully active 3way. 

Here is the prep for the 7" F#1 (ScanSpeak) midbass. Nothing too fancy here. I simply used 3 sheets of 1/4" abs plastic all CA glued together to from a 3/4" mounting baffle which is adhered to the inner door skin with RTV black. Stainless steel screws were used to mount the driver which protude all the way through the door skin's metal. This essentially sandwiches the abs baffle and has worked well for me in the past.


Before:*


----------



## shawnk

*12ga midbass wiring... Got lucky on the passenger side *























































*This is how they were mounted for the better part of the year... Sound deadening came later on*


----------



## shawnk

*Just recently got a chance to finally finish up sealing the inner door skin. I didn't use much CLD here, mostly CCF to create the moisture barrier instead of the nasty oem plastic sheet*


----------



## shawnk

*So how about some fabrication already!!?? Ok ok,let's tackle the kicks! *


----------



## shawnk

*Mounting baffles for the mids as well as the grill inserts and tweets (tweets will be located in the A pillars and pictured later.*





































*I added a chamfer on the back side of the baffe so the mids would have a little breathing room*


----------



## shawnk

*Grizzles for the mids*













































*No heat gun needed here! Just a nice sunny 90+ degree day and you're golden! Yes, you WILL sweat profusely, but it's worth it in the end *










*Foam paper...I love this stuff!*


----------



## ssmith100

Great build. Great attention to detail. I'm anal retentive too so it's nice to know I'm not the only one.

Shane


----------



## stef600rr

great work!!!

tuned in for sure!


----------



## edouble101

Very nice fabrication skills. I am envious of your PG amps!


----------



## goodstuff

You've got some brass balls moving the fuse box. I would be worried I would start a fire in some unknown way.
Looks awesome so far. Like the vinyl wrap on the kicks. Very nice.


----------



## Mic10is

goodstuff said:


> You've got some brass balls moving the fuse box. I would be worried I would start a fire in some unknown way.
> Looks awesome so far. Like the vinyl wrap on the kicks. Very nice.


Moving a fuse panel is about as easy as it can get. far easier than fabricating many things.
Its just a matter of removing a bunch of factory wire ties and brackets and finding space to flip it up out of the way.
Ive done in on several hondas ,toyota and Mitsubishi.


----------



## goodstuff

Mic10is said:


> Moving a fuse panel is about as easy as it can get. far easier than fabricating many things.
> Its just a matter of removing a bunch of factory wire ties and brackets and finding space to flip it up out of the way.
> Ive done in on several hondas ,toyota and Mitsubishi.


It has always seemed like a can of worms to me.


----------



## shawnk

Yeah, moving the fuse box here wasn't too bad. Just time consuming. Now my Integra was a whole other animal. No room up under the dash in that vehicle so I had to extend all of the 67 or so wires in order to move the computer under the passenger seat :mean:

Thanks for the comps guys! More pics on the way!


----------



## shawnk

*Kicks continued... before color matching*




























*The rear of the kicks are open to the factory carpet and along with this acoustic foam, it creates a quasi aperiodic vent to help cut down on resonance.*


----------



## Mic10is

shawnk said:


> *Kicks continued... before color matching*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The rear of the kicks are open to the factory carpet and along with this acoustic foam, it creates a quasi aperiodic vent to help cut down on resonance.*


Props to you on some well integrated Kick panels. It bothers me when Kicks dont integrate well at all and look very out of place bc of poor planning
well done again


----------



## shawnk

*Here they are all finished up. They match much better to the naked eye, but I will redo them again when the weather warms up.*


----------



## shawnk

Mic10is said:


> Props to you on some well integrated Kick panels. It bothers me when Kicks dont integrate well at all and look very out of place bc of poor planning
> well done again


Thanks man! They look much better in person. I'm not trying to toot my own horn, but I've taken dozens of pics of these kicks and just can't get them to come out right. So fustrating! The color matches much better to the naked eye, and the pics make it look like the vinyl is bubbley or wrinkled.. which it is not 

The vinyl may or may not be a permanent wrap. I tossed around the idea of recarpeting the entire floor pan and blending the carpet right into the kicks which is why they are the sape that they are. Who knows. I still might do this next summer.. we'll see.


----------



## Mic10is

shawnk said:


> Thanks man! They look much better in person. I'm not trying to toot my own horn, but I've taken dozens of pics of these kicks and just can't get them to come out right. So fustrating! The color matches much better to the naked eye, and the pics make it look like the vinyl is bubbley or wrinkled.. which it is not
> 
> The vinyl may or may not be a permanent wrap. I tossed around the idea of recarpeting the entire floor pan and blending the carpet right into the kicks which is why they are the sape that they are. Who knows. I still might do this next summer.. we'll see.


Overall I think they look great. Much better than many I see on here and even in person at shows.
The only thing I would do differently is get rid of the "wings" on the upper portion that protrudes out past the main body line of the kick panel and I would have done a recessed grill.


----------



## shawnk

Mic10is said:


> Overall I think they look great. Much better than many I see on here and even in person at shows.
> The only thing I would do differently is get rid of the "wings" on the upper portion that protrudes out past the main body line of the kick panel and I would have done a recessed grill.


Thanks! The grills are semi-flushed. I basically thought I would do something different by adding a small chamfer protuding out from the body of the kick. I was hoping that it would flow with the dhamfer of the Alpine F1 tweet grill, but it didn't quite give me the effect I was shooting for. Looking back, I wish I had flushed in the grill, but it's something I can change later on easily enough (especially if I decide to blend the kicks into the floor/carpet.

The "wings" are more or less out of sight from normal view so they don't bother me too much. I do see what you're saying though. However, they are there intentionally for two reasons: 
First to cover the opening in the carpet from where the factory foot rest pedal used to reside. 
Next, I think the way the kicks are laid out it will lend to better blending of the carpet later on if that's the road I choose to take.


----------



## IBcivic

Nice job, man!


----------



## shawnk

IBcivic said:


> Nice job, man!


Thanks! 


Gangnam Style!


----------



## bigdwiz

Great job on the build log! I know you have a couple more pics to share 

BTW, I heard ShawnK's system this summer when he stopped by during his visit down south. I heard the system pre-JBL W12's and I must say it blew me away. The staging was incredible and the mid-bass drivers kicked almost good enough to negate the need for subs. It was so loud and clean and I can't wait to hear it again w/ the subs!

Great job so far w/ the build log, I'm looking forward to seeing more!

-D


----------



## shawnk

bigdwiz said:


> Great job on the build log! I know you have a couple more pics to share
> 
> BTW, I heard ShawnK's system this summer when he stopped by during his visit down south. I heard the system pre-JBL W12's and I must say it blew me away. The staging was incredible and the mid-bass drivers kicked almost good enough to negate the need for subs. It was so loud and clean and I can't wait to hear it again w/ the subs!
> 
> Great job so far w/ the build log, I'm looking forward to seeing more!
> 
> -D


Thanks again D !! Looking foward to another visit next summer!

I love how the pics came out!


----------



## shawnk

*So let's finish off the the front soundstage with the F#1 tweets up in the Pillars *























































*Two layers of light gray grill cloth made a nearly perfect match to the factory fabric.*


----------



## shawnk

*I wanted to cover the tweets themselves in cloth so I had to get a little clever here. Some nice double sided Kent tape will do the trick!*


----------



## decibelle

Great gear & sharp install. I like that although you did some custom work you've still kept it relatively stock looking. Great job. Kudos on moving the fuse panel & wiring in the kicks. I know you've said it wasn't a big deal, but a lot of people wouldn't have even touched it. Sub'd for sure.


----------



## shawnk

millerlyte said:


> Great gear & sharp install. I like that although you did some custom work you've still kept it relatively stock looking. Great job. Kudos on moving the fuse panel & wiring in the kicks. I know you've said it wasn't a big deal, but a lot of people wouldn't have even touched it. Sub'd for sure.


Thanks! I'm glad you pointed out how the esthetics blends in. I forgot to mention it in the intro, but this was another pretty important factor before I started the build. I know it's not completey "stealth", but I think it's still "stealthy". One would most likely not give a second glance just walking by.... which is what I'm after 

Stay tuned to see how I modified the stock navi/radio to continue with the "stock" appearance... lot's and lot's of work


----------



## decibelle

It takes some forethought to do custom work and have it blend in nicely. I personally admire "stealth" more than a flashy custom job. There are plenty of peacocks in the car audio world; there is something to be said for the chameleon installers, too.

Looking forward to the rest of your work man.


----------



## shawnk

millerlyte said:


> It takes some forethought to do custom work and have it blend in nicely. I personally admire "stealth" more than a flashy custom job. There are plenty of peacocks in the car audio world; there is something to be said for the chameleon installers, too.
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of your work man.


I agree.

Nice work on the Monte btw.... Kudos to you for continuing to push your skills and knowledge. Keep keepn' on!


----------



## Notloudenuf

The dbl sided tape trick is genius. I'm stealing that. great work!


----------



## shawnk

Notloudenuf said:


> The dbl sided tape trick is genius. I'm stealing that. great work!


:thumbsup:


----------



## rexroadj

The tweeters were the biggest pita on that set!!!! Stellar job!
Love the looks of everything. Simple, classy, and extremely effective!!!
Talent!


----------



## shawnk

rexroadj said:


> The tweeters were the biggest pita on that set!!!! Stellar job!
> Love the looks of everything. Simple, classy, and extremely effective!!!
> Talent!


Thanks bud!

More pics tomorrow!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Freakin awesome work dude,interested in how you going to tackle the sub-stage.


----------



## shawnk

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Freakin awesome work dude,interested in how you going to tackle the sub-stage.


Thank you man! Pretty soon for the sub-stage pics


----------



## rdubbs

Sub'd! Awesome work so far!


----------



## shawnk

*So right from the get-go I knew that I wanted keep the stock deck in place. I really like the esthetics from the factory specifically with this Navi deck. Even if I were to spend numerous hours trying to fabricate a mount for an aftermarket radio, I still don't think I could get it to look as nice as the stock piece. Furthermore, the Climate functions are controlled via the touch screen monitor so I'm really forced to integrate with it all anyway. No worries though as keeping the stock appearance helps keep they system stealthy.










All that being said, I wanted to do more than simply grab the oem high level signal and call it a day. Instead, here's my solution for better EsQuEw:*



















*Factory changer/transport removed*









*Factory transport on the left.. Alpine DVA-5210 on the right*









*Here's the gutted framework for the oem deck*









*The bottom of the framework cut out and replaced with the Alpine frame *

















*Here is the super fancy schmancy jig I made for welding in the Alpine framework in precisely the right position. This will allow discs to be insserted & ejected through the factory loading slot.*


















*Reinstalling the Alpine guts which are now affixed to the oem framework*



























*And the Alpine DVA-5210 now resides in its new home! This allows me to run a Toslink optical cable back to the PXA-H701 processor and is controlled via the VPA-B222 Vehicle Hub Pro and displayed through the OEM Navi screen (shown later)*


----------



## JCoffey

I was impressed when looking at the front stage build pics, until I saw your HU work. And now all I can say is you have Major skills doing that work!


----------



## nellymerc

This is without a doubt more then impressive. I would hate to see what you could do with a full blown shop.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Talk about "taking it to another level",keep it coming!


----------



## Stoph

Badass! Love the HU work


----------



## shawnk

Thanks guys! Still a lot more on the way!


----------



## shawnk

*So one nice feature of the Alpine Vehicle Hub Pro is that it accepts video via RGB from an Alpine Nav as well as has outputs to feed an Alpine RGB monitor. Now this was in no way a plug and play situation here since I am using the factory monitor, but after some reasearch I was able to find the individual RGB+Sync pinout for the proprietary Alpine Navi cable. Then with a little more research, I was able to determine the RGB+Sync output feed from the Factory Nav to the monitor up front and voila! Now we have video on the factory monitor which I can toggle between the Vehicle Hub,the Factory Nav, or the Climate controls  

First pic is the Facotry Nav and where I was able to tap the vid signal *


----------



## IBcivic

That is SLICK!


----------



## optimaprime

wow! you better post up more pics so we can what freak of nature your skills are !!


----------



## shawnk

LOL.. thanks guys!

*I just recently picked up the RUX controller for the PXA-H701 processor. This is so much more ergonomically friendly than trying to control the processor via Vehicle Hub. this is only a temporary mount, but I like the angle and overall look so this will be some more fabrication later on.*


----------



## IBcivic

You sir, are a machine!

I like where this is going


----------



## Fricasseekid

Beast mode! And all in a few days...


----------



## shawnk

Haha! No no guys. I wish. I've been working on this system for over a year now. Off and on of course. Goodness, if I could somehow accomplish all of this work in just a few days, I would not be so poor :laugh:

More pics tomorrow!


----------



## Fricasseekid

shawnk said:


> Haha! No no guys. I wish. I've been working on this system for over a year now. Off and on of course. Goodness, if I could somehow accomplish all of this work in just a few days, I would not be so poor :laugh:
> 
> More pics tomorrow!


I was kidding. Can't wait to what you did with your sub stage.


----------



## ToddG

can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## shawnk

*Behind the rear seat is a relatively simple recessed rack for the two processors along with the XM tuner. I used #8 hurricane nuts and stainless steel Allen bolts for mounting the three pieces. I still have some work to do back here like figuring out just how I want to trim the back of the rear seat and so forth. *


----------



## shawnk

*I chose to use brushed aluminum laminate on several pieces. Normally, I would shoot for using real aluminum, but this stuff is a close match to the oem trim pieces in the interior so I can live with it.*


----------



## aholland1198

Umm... wow?

I really like to see someone using kick panels these days... they seem like a thing of the past at times.


----------



## Datsubishi

Nice work! Really clean look. Always interested in studying another IB install before I tackle mine.


----------



## Prime mova

Awesome stereo being built by a BAD A$$ brotha. Gunna keep watching your progress man...wish I could just get you working on my ride


----------



## shawnk

Thanks guys!!


----------



## shawnk

*Before showing the finished processor rack, I'll go over some of the wiring. This time around I decided to make my own RCA's using cable and barrels from Straightwire. *




























*So I was contemplating just how I would like to label all of my cables for quite a while until I was strolling through Staples one day and came across this product from Avery. They're return address labels. I think they came out pretty slick. It took a significant amount of time to make each individual label, but I was even able to put the coinciding Logo for each cable. Now these are the "transparent labels" but, Avery offers this same product in "wite" which I will change to sometime later on. The labels have are adhesive backed, but don't expect it to be reliable for a cable. Simply cover with clear heatshrink and you're golden! *





































*Here's is just some of the wiring for the processors. Any and all inline fuses were removed since the Phoenix Gold DD10 would cover that duty.*


----------



## shawnk

*Finishing up the processor rack:*


----------



## shawnk

More pics tomorrow


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

You killin me shawn, you killin me!...now I wanna do my Accord over


----------



## req

wow dude. tweeters and amp rack look super slick. the kicks are a bit too large for me - but they did turn out real good too! 

overall - awesome attention to detail and great job!


----------



## n_olympios

What a lovely build! OEM looking, stealth and with lots of work behind the scenes, precisely what I prefer myself!


----------



## shawnk

Thanks again guys!

*Sub stage pics incoming!

This is easily the most pleasing sub stage I have EVER had! It certainly makes all of the hard work put into it well worth the effort! 
*



*Here is the rear deck before being gutted:*










*stripped out:*










*Underneath the rear deck. Notice that the torsion bars have been removed. More on this later *









*So this.......*









*Used to be here.....*


----------



## IBcivic

shawnk said:


>


 I am loving this build more and more


----------



## galegorafa

What a wonderfull build log haha! Congrats, sir!


----------



## shawnk

*So here is the start of the metal work. This is the tray (1/8" angled steel) that will create the mouting provision for the dual 12" sub baffle:*










*Here's my buddy Dan helping me out, grinding away on some steel. I told him he was going to make a cameo whether he liked it or not Dan will make another cameo later  *



















*The tray was carefully placed in the cut-out and tack welded with dozens perhaps even hundreds of spot welds:*



















*Extra support underneath the rear deck:*









*Here the rest of the larger gaps and holes have been filled in with steel*









*All of the remaining gaps were filled with Black Seam Sealer and then covered with CLD & CCF (seen later)*


----------



## JuiceMan88

Amazing attention to detail. You sir are talented!


----------



## Timach

Holy hell this is one awesome build log!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Well I got my answer as to where the subs are going,now thats the way to reinforce a rear deck for this application.


----------



## shawnk

*So back to the torsion bars. Since they were removed, I decided to use gas struts to hold up the trunk lid. They work like a champ  *


----------



## shawnk

Ok.. I just want to say for the record that I now despise Photobucket . I know I shouldn't complain since it is free, but damn this is getting rediculous! I would easily be done with this build log by now if Photobucket worked just half as well as it could :mean:

Hopefully I'll post more pics later once my blood pressure resides again


----------



## Fricasseekid

shawnk said:


> Ok.. I just want to say for the record that I now despise Photobucket . I know I shouldn't complain since it is free, but damn this is getting rediculous! I would easily be done with this build log by now if Photobucket worked just half as well as it could :mean:
> 
> Hopefully I'll post more pics later once my blood pressure resides again


If their designers were half as meticulous as you...


----------



## shawnk

Fricasseekid said:


> If their designers were half as meticulous as you...


:surprised:


----------



## SREMotorsports100

good looking build so far! I love the idea of the rcas and labeling!


----------



## Big_Valven

Loving it!


----------



## edouble101

Looking very good. I am ready to see finished pics of the IB install.

How long did it take you to complete this build from start to finish?


----------



## JayinMI

This is the kind of stuff I'm really into right now. I really like the "repurposing" of the factory nav. Really like subtle mods.

Amazing work!

Jay


----------



## lashlee

Looks great!! It makes me want to redo the install in my Accord, again!


----------



## sydmonster

DAYUM!! Fat build here!

and +1 on photobucket, its painfull in the new format. So I switched to the old one ASAP!!


----------



## co_leonard

shawnk said:


> *So right from the get-go I knew that I wanted keep the stock deck in place. I really like the esthetics from the factory specifically with this Navi deck. Even if I were to spend numerous hours trying to fabricate a mount for an aftermarket radio, I still don't think I could get it to look as nice as the stock piece. Furthermore, the Climate functions are controlled via the touch screen monitor so I'm really forced to integrate with it all anyway. No worries though as keeping the stock appearance helps keep they system stealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that being said, I wanted to do more than simply grab the oem high level signal and call it a day. Instead, here's my solution for better EsQuEw:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Factory changer/transport removed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Factory transport on the left.. Alpine DVA-5210 on the right*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's the gutted framework for the oem deck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The bottom of the framework cut out and replaced with the Alpine frame *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the super fancy schmancy jig I made for welding in the Alpine framework in precisely the right position. This will allow discs to be insserted & ejected through the factory loading slot.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reinstalling the Alpine guts which are now affixed to the oem framework*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And the Alpine DVA-5210 now resides in its new home! This allows me to run a Toslink optical cable back to the PXA-H701 processor and is controlled via the VPA-B222 Vehicle Hub Pro and displayed through the OEM Navi screen (shown later)*


This is very impressive!

I wouldn't have the guts to take apart my radio like that and make it work behind the OEM panel.

Props to you!


----------



## nellymerc

shawnk said:


> *Before showing the finished processor rack, I'll go over some of the wiring. This time around I decided to make my own RCA's using cable and barrels from Straightwire. *


Where did you buy your raw cable at. I like making my own cables because I can make exactly what I need and I know there made well. When I did my build I went on mono price and just bought 22g "high quality" (according to their site) RCA cables because they were super cheap. If there's a place to get wires and connectors for a good price I would much rather do that for my next build. 

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## shawnk

edouble101 said:


> Looking very good. I am ready to see finished pics of the IB install.
> 
> How long did it take you to complete this build from start to finish?


Well, that's a tough one since I'm not really able to work on it on a daily basis or anything. Being up here in Maine (and no heated garage) I'm not able to do much at all through the winter months. That being said, I started this last Novemer (2011), but most of the work was done this past summer. I'm sure I have at least a couple hundred hours into it now. 

More pics soon here.... that is, if Photobucket isn't so fussy today


----------



## shawnk

nellymerc said:


> Where did you buy your raw cable at. I like making my own cables because I can make exactly what I need and I know there made well. When I did my build I went on mono price and just bought 22g "high quality" (according to their site) RCA cables because they were super cheap. If there's a place to get wires and connectors for a good price I would much rather do that for my next build.
> 
> Keep up the awesome work!


Thanks man!

Well I got a little lucky this time around. I have a friend who is an installer of high-end home theater and he gave me this particular stuff, but there are many sources from which you can order raw cable and connectors. One of the favorites among many is Parts Express. They offer very good value cables & connectors by Dayton Audio, and you can even purchase some crazy WBT barrels from them if you think you need it 

RCA Connectors in the Connectors & Adapters Department at Parts Express | 1509


----------



## shawnk

*Ok back to the substage with more pics! Here is the oem rear deck which is being prepped for the removable grill. Nothing too fancy here. Again, I wanted to keep it looking as if it were stock'ish:*










*Here is the frame work with the inner and outer pieces.*





































*I know this is jumping around a little bit, but we need to for the pics to make sense sorry :blush:

Now the dual 3/4" mdf baffle using #10 Hurrican nuts for mounting to the metal framework as well as for the subs:*










*Bottom*


----------



## shawnk

*Some test fitting.... as you can see, this was done before the rear deck was all sealed up:*




























*And this will give you an idea for what it'll all look like. By this time, the rear deck has been all sealed up with the layer of CCF on top:*




























*Finishing off the baffle. I chose to use more aluminum laminate here, and the insides of the recessed rings were finished off with black suede flock:*


----------



## shawnk

*The framework for the grill was then blended into the rear deck with body filler and finished of in carpet:*




























*Teaser *


----------



## optimaprime

:santa2great build you got here .


----------



## Salad Fingers

Fun!!!!!


----------



## Salad Fingers

Fun!!! I love the kicks.


----------



## cartmann32

Holy Crap....this build is amazing!

keep em comin!!!


----------



## shawnk

*Picked this up at the Home Depot for $20! Worked out well to make a grill (Pun inteded ) for the rear deck.*


----------



## shawnk

*Sub picks will come later!*


----------



## Fricasseekid

shawnk said:


> *Sub picks will come later!*


I've had girlfriends that were less of a tease than you.


----------



## hybridspl

Great progress. Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## shawnk

Fricasseekid said:


> I've had girlfriends that were less of a tease than you.


LAWL :surprised:


----------



## shawnk

*So I guess the amp rack will be next, but before we go over that........*

*These goodies need to be utilized *










*The ZPA amps I'm running are notorious for having the input capacitors leak electrolytic fluid which can and has caused fires for some who are not so fortunate. Changing the caps of course was priority number one before I even thought about installing these amps. So I figured while I was at it, might as well do a little upgrading at the same time. So naturally, the filter caps were replaced, along with the rail caps. I aslo upgraded all power supply fets from IRFz44's to more robust IRF3205's. All switches and the crossover card connector were bypassed. The input and amplifier stage is a fully discrete design and already uses Wima coupling capacitors. Also, the amps are pretty high biased right from the factory, so IMO there's nothing much you can do here for modding that will be advantageous. All fans have been replaced for newer, more modern models. I cleaned the boards and heatsinks with mineral water and applied new heatsink compound throughout. Finally, bias and DC offset was adjusted before install. *

*Here is a really good shot of fluid that has leaked onto the board from the faulty capacitors. I was lucky to have caught this before it was too late! *










*The damage was pretty extesive, so I had to grind/sand away some of the pretty gold to make it completely safe. The new caps will cover all of this so no worries really.*

*Input caps, rail caps, and power supply fets removed*










*Input caps on the left, Rail caps on the right....Old caps up front, and new caps in the back.*










*ZPA 0.5 with new parts*










*ZPA 0.3 with new parts*










*New heatsink compound*










*New fans*










*Here is the bottom of the 0.5 "sub amp"... QUIZ: Can anyone see what I did here? *


----------



## Frequency

Are those speaker terminals usually + - and + -?
looks like you've linked the terminals and removed a track one each side to make it + + and - -


----------



## shawnk

Frequency said:


> Are those speaker terminals usually + - and + -?
> looks like you've linked the terminals and removed a track one each side to make it + + and - -


:thumbsup:

Makes running 8ga to each sub much easier when you have two sets of terminals to work with.


----------



## Fricasseekid

shawnk said:


> *So I guess the amp rack will be next, but before we go over that........*
> 
> *These goodies need to be utilized *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The ZPA amps I'm running are notorious for having the input capacitors leak electrolytic fluid which can and has caused fires for some who are not so fortunate. Changing the caps of course was priority number one before I even thought about installing these amps. So I figured while I was at it, might as well do a little upgrading at the same time. So naturally, the filter caps were replaced, along with the rail caps. I aslo upgraded all power supply fets from IRFz44's to more robust IRF3205's. All switches and the crossover card connector were bypassed. The input and amplifier stage is a fully discrete design and already uses Wima coupling capacitors. Also, the amps are pretty high biased right from the factory, so IMO there's nothing much you can do here for modding that will be advantageous. All fans have been replaced for newer, more modern models. I cleaned the boards and heatsinks with mineral water and applied new heatsink compound throughout. Finally, bias and DC offset was adjusted before install. *
> 
> *Here is a really good shot of fluid that has leaked onto the board from the faulty capacitors. I was lucky to have caught this before it was too late! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The damage was pretty extesive, so I had to grind/sand away some of the pretty gold to make it completely safe. The new caps will cover all of this so no worries really.*
> 
> *Input caps, rail caps, and power supply fets removed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Input caps on the left, Rail caps on the right....Old caps up front, and new caps in the back.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZPA 0.5 with new parts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZPA 0.3 with new parts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New heatsink compound*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New fans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the bottom of the 0.5 "sub amp"... QUIZ: Can anyone see what I did here? *


What do you do for a living?


----------



## shawnk

Daddy Day Care


----------



## wannabesq

Amazing build. I was scared when I saw the wiring all disassembled for the fuze box move, but after seeing the HU mod and the amp mods, you obviously know what you are doing. I hope it turns out well for you


----------



## adamand

Great work so far!

Sub'd for more!!


----------



## NA$TY-TA

subd


----------



## SkizeR

what the actual ****.. good job man. this is awesome!


----------



## KnightRyderV

im so amazed with your level of detail. keep it up! im glad i got on this forum!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Hold up!......who is this guy?


----------



## shawnk

KnightRyderV said:


> im so amazed with your level of detail. keep it up! im glad i got on this forum!


Thanks and welcome to the forum!


----------



## shawnk

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Hold up!......who is this guy?


----------



## Mic10is

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Hold up!......who is this guy?


He's been around quite awhile


----------



## shawnk

Mic10is said:


> He's been around quite awhile


Are you saying I'm old!!?? :surprised:


----------



## Datsubishi

I'm amazed at what I see every time I stop by your build. Incredible work! Clean and... well... JUST INCREDIBLE!


----------



## LBaudio

very nice build!
I like to see how details are worked out even on places that wont be ever visible.....


----------



## KyngHype

This build is great


----------



## shawnk

Thanks a million guys! 

More pics pretty soon. Just been busy lately with holiday stuff..... Like baking 25 dozen pumpkin choc chip coookies for Xmas


----------



## capea4

shawnk said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Well I got a little lucky this time around. I have a friend who is an installer of high-end home theater and he gave me this particular stuff, but there are many sources from which you can order raw cable and connectors. One of the favorites among many is Parts Express. They offer very good value cables & connectors by Dayton Audio, and you can even purchase some crazy WBT barrels from them if you think you need it
> 
> RCA Connectors in the Connectors & Adapters Department at Parts Express | 1509


Word!!! what a nice friend, that is some REALLY nice wire. You friend must be one pimp home integrator.

build log looks ok, much better in person


----------



## shawnk

capea4 said:


> Word!!! what a nice friend, that is some REALLY nice wire. You friend must be one pimp home integrator.
> 
> build log looks ok, much better in person



Yeah, pretty pimp indeed..

Yeah he WAS a great friend until he stopped talking to me!!! I think he got his panties in a twist when he found out I was moving.


----------



## Mrnurse

this is freaking awsome. great, great work man! I love the "near-factory" look


----------



## shawnk

*Here are the Phoenix Gold Distribution pieces (DD10 and Ti Distro Blocks) As you can see, these are from the "Titanium" line which have a brushed metal finish to them. I really wanted these to match the ZPA amps I'm running (they're black wrinkle powder coated) So I took apart the distros and refinished them with VHT wrinkle in a can. The VHT matched the oem ZPA finish nearly perfectly! I couldn't have been more happy with the finish.

Also, I had these custom aluminum logos for the DD10 cnc'd out of aluminum to give it that final touch. These little guys were not cheap, but I was amazed with the quality and couldn't have been happier when they finally arrived all the way from Great Britain! *


----------



## nellymerc

thats awesome! looks great. did you need anything like a protective clear coat or that will hold up just fine?


----------



## shawnk

*MERRY CHRISTMAS PEEPS !!*


----------



## shawnk

nellymerc said:


> thats awesome! looks great. did you need anything like a protective clear coat or that will hold up just fine?


Thanks man!

I didn't use any clear here. I'm very impressed with the strength of the VHT. It's really meant for valve covers and engine dress up so I guess it should be pretty strong. I certainly wouldn't say it's quite as tough as actual powder coating, but I was able to refinish these three pieces with just one can of VHT and that translates to roughtly 1/10th of what I would have paid someone to powder coat them


----------



## NA$TY-TA

That turned out sweet man. Lets me know what I can do with a lot of VHT paint I have left over from the last motor I put together. 

You inspired me to start my build thread. If I get time later in this hectic jam filled day I will

Merry Christmas back to you too


----------



## shawnk

NA$TY-TA said:


> That turned out sweet man. Lets me know what I can do with a lot of VHT paint I have left over from the last motor I put together.
> 
> You inspired me to start my build thread. If I get time later in this hectic jam filled day I will
> 
> Merry Christmas back to you too


Sweet man. Yeah. A while back I was doing some research in hopes that I could find a spray that would give me the specific textured/wrinkled finish that I was looking for. Low and behold this VHT stuff was right on target and even it was even cooler that I could just drive two minutes up the road to my local Autozone and buy it over the counter... bonus!!!

I'm glad you like the build log! If it gives you motivation to post up your own then all the better! Can't wait to see it man!:thumbsup:


----------



## budgophile

A-Freakin-Mazing! Great job on all accounts Shawn! You have inspired me to get off my arse and get busy on taking chances and doing my 93 dx Hatchback (the right way). Just keep the pics coming, and thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## shawnk

budgophile said:


> A-Freakin-Mazing! Great job on all accounts Shawn! You have inspired me to get off my arse and get busy on taking chances and doing my 93 dx Hatchback (the right way). Just keep the pics coming, and thanks for the inspiration!


:thumbsup:
Hey thanks for those kind words man!! I look foward to your build log!


----------



## nucci

The other "easy" place to get high quality rattle can wrinkle paint is your Harley Davidson dealership. They sell engine case paint by the can, since many of the bike engines have black finned engine cases. I put it on a magnesium engine valve cover a couple years ago and it still looks great.

Matt


----------



## shawnk

*Ok, I hope everyone had a great Christmas!

Back to the pics yo!

Here is my buddy "Dan the man" making his second cameo  This amp rack you're about to see really was a two man job. I can't imagine how I would have pulled this off without some help so a big thanks goes out again to my buddy!!!

The rack was built using 3/4" steel tubing.

This is the first piece which will hold the two ZPA0.5 amps right smack in the middle:*










*These are the brackets that are welded right to the vehicle and allow the whole amp rack to be removed via 6 bolts. *



















*Nutserts for amp mounting:*










*Unfortunately I didn't snap a dedicated pic of the "wings" which will support the two ZPA0.3's but you can see here in this pic how the amps will be laid out, and also some of the wiring that's ahead of me:blush:*










*Some of the wiring cleaned up a bit. Not perfect, but it's all solid

You can also see where I carpeted the entire floor of the trunk. 

Sorry for the crappy pics *


----------



## IBcivic

Shweetness!


----------



## pereze

shawnk said:


> *Ok, I hope everyone had a great Christmas!
> 
> Back to the pics yo!
> 
> Here is my buddy "Dan the man" making his second cameo  This amp rack you're about to see really was a two man job. I can't imagine how I would have pulled this off without some help so a big thanks goes out again to my buddy!!!
> 
> The rack was built using 3/4" steel tubing.
> 
> This is the first piece which will hold the two ZPA0.5 amps right smack in the middle:*


Why is Dan the man giving us the finger? 

Amazing build. Can you watch my kids and build this at the same time? 

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## shawnk

pereze said:


> Can you watch my kids and build this at the same time?


I can multitask, but I'm not THAT good... my daughter comes first!


----------



## Mile Zero

This is an epic build, GREAT JOB!


----------



## shawnk

*So at this point it was time to tackle the batteries and some of the wiring..*

*All lugs were soldered*





































*Phoenix Gold "compression" fit fuse holders:*


















*Temporary aluminum mounting plate for the fuse holders:*




























*Got the HC2000 in the oem batt holder, but this summer I will make my own heavy duty mounting plate for her:*


----------



## shawnk

*So these are the battery terminals I decided to go with. I absolutely love them and will certainly use them in the future! No sillyness going on here. Just a good solid design. I purchased these here:Battery Terminals & Accessories *


----------



## shawnk

*This steel panel provides the mounting point for the HC1200 battery box:*


----------



## shawnk

*These panels will serve as the mounting provisions for the PG Distros and DD10. To be honest, I'm not sure if I really like how they turned out, so this may change down the road :blush:*

*First I welded in a bracket for a firm mounting point. More nutserts too!*


----------



## shawnk




----------



## shawnk

*This panel actually secures the HC1200 when it is bolted in:*


----------



## Niebur3

Absolutely stunning build! I am very impressed!


----------



## req

wow looking real cool.

im guessing you are going to glass it all in at the end


----------



## bkjay

This is getting better and better!


----------



## shawnk

Thanks a bunch guys!! 




req said:


> wow looking real cool.
> 
> im guessing you are going to glass it all in at the end


----------



## edouble101

I am amazed that all of this is being done without a garage.

What is the blue plastic looking stuff around the edges of the mdf?


----------



## shawnk

edouble101 said:


> I am amazed that all of this is being done without a garage.
> 
> What is the blue plastic looking stuff around the edges of the mdf?


That is HFP (heat formable plastic), some call it low heat plastic. It usually comes in a large sheet. I like to cut it down into strips and use it for creating the lip around baffles and trim pieces. The only distributor for it, that I know of, is Select Products.


----------



## Mic10is

shawnk said:


> That is HFP (heat formable plastic), some call it low heat plastic. It usually comes in a large sheet. I like to cut it down into strips and use it for creating the lip around baffles and trim pieces. The only distributor for it, that I know of, is Select Products.


you can use ABS as well. also laminate edge stripping also works well. both are much easier to get that the heat formable plastic for those without a SP account


----------



## nellymerc

This just gets more impressive. I'd rather read this build log over again then watch anything on TV. That's some serious skills.


----------



## shawnk

Mic10is said:


> you can use ABS as well. also laminate edge stripping also works well. both are much easier to get that the heat formable plastic for those without a SP account


True, easier to get, but IMO the HFP is a superior product compared to abs and stripping for this particular use 

I will admit however, that I am fortunate to know enough peeps who work in shops and what not where I can order some whenever needed


----------



## shawnk

nellymerc said:


> This just gets more impressive. I'd rather read this build log over again then watch anything on TV. That's some serious skills.


Haha! Thanks man! Glad I can entertain!


----------



## Beckerson1

Man wish you were closer. Keep up the great work


----------



## Mic10is

shawnk said:


> True, easier to get, but IMO the HFP is a superior product compared to abs and stripping for this particular use
> 
> I will admit however, that I am fortunate to know enough peeps who work in shops and what not where I can order some whenever needed


Agreed but ever since SP stopped selling to public and being really selective about who has an account--most people need more options


----------



## dtm337

just awesome !


----------



## mklett33

Great build man! I cannot wait for more!


----------



## oldturd

Can't wait to see how the trunk turns out!


----------



## accord520

I never sub to anything, mainly just a lurker, but I definitely hit sub on this one, seeing as how I also have an 07 accord and considering IB. Not anywhere as detailed as this but I can't to see the final install pics, this is one for the books.


----------



## shawnk

accord520 said:


> I never sub to anything, mainly just a lurker, but I definitely hit sub on this one, seeing as how I also have an 07 accord and considering IB. Not anywhere as detailed as this but I can't to see the final install pics, this is one for the books.


Thanks for tuning in man!:thumbsup:

I'd love to see your Accord and what you plan on doing with it!

Unfortunately, I had to stop fabrication around September (for my vehicle anyway) so the trunk most likely won't be finished untill sometime this upcomming summer. But I will show what I have done up to this point soon


----------



## hybridspl

Great looking build and not that it really matters, but are you the Shawn King that worked at Tweeter in Portsmouth by any chance?


----------



## shawnk

hybridspl said:


> Great looking build and not that it really matters, but are you the Shawn King that worked at Tweeter in Portsmouth by any chance?


Yeah man that's me! Who is this? lol:surprised:


----------



## shawnk

*So I guess I'll finish up with the last lot pics of the trunk. Please keep in mind that I didn't have a chance to finish it before the winter hit up here, so I will contribute more pics (probably in real time) when the weather warms up and I'm able to do more fab work. At least these last few pics will give an idea of how I plan to finish it off. 

Thanks again for all of the compliments guys. It's really nice to share this stuff with like-minded peeps!  *


----------



## shawnk

*It's like making a puzzle  *


----------



## shawnk




----------



## shawnk

*SUBZ wub wub wub... *































































































































*So that's pretty much it for now guys. I'll have a couple little things here and there, but the rest of the good stuff will come in a few months... thanks again! *


----------



## SkizeR

oh. my. god...


----------



## Fricasseekid

Ugh...


----------



## Beckerson1

ShawnK:

What type of carpet did you get for the bottom of the trunk? I'm thinking about doing the same thing as it really is a good idea.


----------



## shawnk

Beckerson1 said:


> ShawnK:
> 
> What type of carpet did you get for the bottom of the trunk? I'm thinking about doing the same thing as it really is a good idea.


This stuff is perhaps the most durable: Speaker Box / Automotive Trunklining Carpet

This is what I used for this particular application: 80" Wide Superflex Ozite Automotive Carpet


----------



## Beckerson1

shawnk said:


> This stuff is perhaps the most durable: Speaker Box / Automotive Trunklining Carpet
> 
> This is what I used for this particular application: 80" Wide Superflex Ozite Automotive Carpet


Kk thanks. Roughly how much did it take to do the bottom of your trunk?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Simply amazing,like how the finish on the amps & subs match.How's the suspension holding up?


----------



## shawnk

Beckerson1 said:


> Kk thanks. Roughly how much did it take to do the bottom of your trunk?


Hard to say bro. I had a pretty hefty roll that I could just take from.

But to be on the safe side, 2-3 yards should be enough to cover the floor of most trunks. The "Ozite" that I used is a whopping 80" wide compared to the regular trunkliner which is 54" so that helps


----------



## shawnk

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Simply amazing,like how the finish on the amps & subs match.How's the suspension holding up?


Thanks man... I agree too, it's a nice little bonus that the JBL subs and PG amps have a similar finish 

So far so good with the suspension. I really don't notice any sagging so that's good! At least going IB it saves a little weight from needing a 50-60 lbs enclosure. I also don't have ANY sound deadening in the trunk! :surprised: I'm completely amazed, but it just doesn't need it. Even when hammering on the system I don't get any significant panel flexing and the trunk/lid remains dead silent...... hey, I'll take it!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

shawnk said:


> Thanks man... I agree too, it's a nice little bonus that the JBL subs and PG amps have a similar finish
> 
> So far so good with the suspension. I really don't notice any sagging so that's good! At least going IB it saves a little weight from needing a 50-60 lbs enclosure. I also don't have ANY sound deadening in the trunk! :surprised: I'm completely amazed, but it just doesn't need it. Even when hammering on the system I don't get any significant panel flexing and the trunk/lid remains dead silent...... hey, I'll take it!


Excellent!


----------



## req

and you cant hear the bass outside the car huh?

ib is awesome, and you did an awesome job!


----------



## quietfly

one of the nicest builds i've seen in a long time. i can't wait till it warms up up there to see more. maybe i can drop by while i'm out fishing on the lower Kennebec ....


----------



## Beckerson1

shawnk said:


> Hard to say bro. I had a pretty hefty roll that I could just take from.
> 
> But to be on the safe side, 2-3 yards should be enough to cover the floor of most trunks. The "Ozite" that I used is a whopping 80" wide compared to the regular trunkliner which is 54" so that helps


Assuming I'm figuring linear yard correctly I will be looking at roughly 2 linear yards to do the trunk (bottom part). One linear yard (40" as the length) is about 1.1 square yards. Which is about 9.9 square feet. I'm figuring roughly 15.8 square feet of trunk space which gives me plenty of material with 2 linear yards

I'm probably going to run with this:

Speaker Cabinet Carpet Jet Black Yard 54" Wide 260-768

Or this:

Black Automotive Carpet Car Trunkliner Yard 40" Wide 261-700

Can't recall if you stated what type of adhesive you used but I'm thinking something along the line of this:

V&S #581 Foam & Fabric Spray Adhesive 12 oz. 340-096


----------



## req

if you want to use the right glue, this is what you want. landau top and trim by DAP. if you can do it in a spray gun - thats even better.

landau top and trim adhesive - Google Search

if not that, then 3M super77 is a good place to start.

make sure when you spray the glue TO BOTH SIDES, you let it sit for like 10 minutes to let the solvents evaporate, then after it dries - start applying it. it will stick like a mother-fu**er.


----------



## shawnk

req said:


> and you cant hear the bass outside the car huh?
> 
> ib is awesome, and you did an awesome job!


Right!! If the widows are up she's pretty silent (even when crankn') 

I absolutely agree... IB *IS* indeed very much awesome! 


Thanks for the compliment man! I'm going to try and contact you when we visit Va. again this summer. If you're still around that is.


----------



## shawnk

quietfly said:


> one of the nicest builds i've seen in a long time. i can't wait till it warms up up there to see more. maybe i can drop by while i'm out fishing on the lower Kennebec ....


Yeah man that would be great! I'm only 10min off of 95


----------



## shawnk

Beckerson1 said:


> Assuming I'm figuring linear yard correctly I will be looking at roughly 2 linear yards to do the trunk (bottom part). One linear yard (40" as the length) is about 1.1 square yards. Which is about 9.9 square feet. I'm figuring roughly 15.8 square feet of trunk space which gives me plenty of material with 2 linear yards
> 
> I'm probably going to run with this:
> 
> Speaker Cabinet Carpet Jet Black Yard 54" Wide 260-768
> 
> Or this:
> 
> Black Automotive Carpet Car Trunkliner Yard 40" Wide 261-700
> 
> Can't recall if you stated what type of adhesive you used but I'm thinking something along the line of this:
> 
> V&S #581 Foam & Fabric Spray Adhesive 12 oz. 340-096


Right, like Req said, the Weldwood Landau is pretty much your best bet. The company that I sent you the link to earlier sells the Weldood as well as the guns. I've ordered from those cats many times and I've always had good luck with them.  That being said, "if" you're not set up with a compressor and/or don't want to invest in one along with a good upholstery gun, then the spray you're looking at from PE is pretty good stuff and will work well for carpet. I've used that stuff plenty of times and IMO it's as good as any other spray adhesive out there  For carpet it's fine, but don't even think about using it for vinyl.... ever


----------



## quietfly

shawnk said:


> Yeah man that would be great! I'm only 10min off of 95


 awesome! do you hunt or fish too? (what else to do during the winter and mud season?)


----------



## shawnk

quietfly said:


> awesome! do you hunt or fish too? (what else to do during the winter and mud season?)


You know it's funny, I've lived up here all my life but I've never hunted, never fished, never been ski'ing, never once even had the desire to soooooooo :laugh:

For me personally, winter time is about tackling the 30+ amps that need repair in the spare bedroom


----------



## Beckerson1

shawnk said:


> Right, like Req said, the Weldwood Landau is pretty much your best bet. The company that I sent you the link to earlier sells the Weldood as well as the guns. I've ordered from those cats many times and I've always had good luck with them. That being said, "if" you're not set up with a compressor and/or don't want to invest in one along with a good upholstery gun, then the spray you're looking at from PE is pretty good stuff and will work well for carpet. I've used that stuff plenty of times and IMO it's as good as any other spray adhesive out there  For carpet it's fine, but don't even think about using it for vinyl.... ever


Thanks man. I wouldn't mind getting a gun but at this point and time I don't see a true need for it other then this.

I do plan on in a year getting some guns for paint and glue so will be a future investment.


----------



## quietfly

shawnk said:


> You know it's funny, I've lived up here all my life but I've never hunted, never fished, never been ski'ing, never once even had the desire to soooooooo :laugh:
> 
> For me personally, winter time is about tackling the 30+ amps that need repair in the spare bedroom


 if you ever run out of amps to repair, i have a old school sony mobile ES 2100g that could use some TLC... can't bring myself to get rid of her...


----------



## shawnk

quietfly said:


> if you ever run out of amps to repair, i have a old school sony mobile ES 2100g that could use some TLC... can't bring myself to get rid of her...


PM sent


----------



## Frequency

I notice you flipped one of the 0.3s so the rca connections are closest to the trunk opening on both, the ting I do see though is that with the framework that you are building up (such as in the last pic with the fleece stretched over) it looks like the end of the RCAs overlap across the frame. I'm probably just jumping the gun since I have no idea how you're going to finish around the amps lol 
This is a really slick build, I've really enjoyed following it on here.


----------



## shawnk

Frequency said:


> I notice you flipped one of the 0.3s so the rca connections are closest to the trunk opening on both, the ting I do see though is that with the framework that you are building up (such as in the last pic with the fleece stretched over) it looks like the end of the RCAs overlap across the frame. I'm probably just jumping the gun since I have no idea how you're going to finish around the amps lol
> This is a really slick build, I've really enjoyed following it on here.


Yes, it is very tight in that corner. My solution is right angle RCA adapters. (You can see the adapters in the very last pic I posted  ) It is still a tight fit, but with the adapters I'll be able to flush in the amp without overlapping the distro panel. All that being said, I feel that those side panels just look a little bulky and as I had said earlier, I'm still not 100% sure that I'm going to keep them... maybe... maybe not... we'll see :blush:


----------



## Puppy

I've been lurking here for a long time but registered just to say -
I was jealous when i saw all those pg amps.
Use to work for an authorized dealer but have always had alipne amps and now I'm so sad I never bought any of them when pg was in their prime.
and on top of that those jbls..... 
You have good taste in equipment.


----------



## claydo

Holy install skills Batman...........I'm speachless.......mad respect.......


----------



## bbfoto

^Couldn't have said it better! AWESOME work, Shawn!


----------



## shawnk

Thanks a bunch guys! I wish I was able to show you the finished product 

But all of these nice comments will certainly give me fuel to get'rdone!


----------



## Greg B

Quite possibly the greatest install i have ever seen! So meticulous, neat, flowing and simple (not that is was simple, but the way you made it look) it is ridiculous!

Well done. I have looked through this build log 3 times and i still am in awe every time.

Well done. You sir have all of the respect that i can give to you! 

greg


----------



## bigdwiz

EPIC!!! :bowdown: :rockon: From the pictures, the descriptions, components, install...to the guy himself! Shawn, you have a skill few possess and stick with it, I'm sure it will take you places! Hopefully down south before too long so we can do an OldSchoolStereo demo vehicle!!


----------



## shawnk

Greg B said:


> Quite possibly the greatest install i have ever seen! So meticulous, neat, flowing and simple (not that is was simple, but the way you made it look) it is ridiculous!
> 
> Well done. I have looked through this build log 3 times and i still am in awe every time.
> 
> Well done. You sir have all of the respect that i can give to you!
> 
> greg


Thank you Greg! Those are very kind words :beerchug:

There are many fantastic builds on this site. It's just nice to share with so many talented peeps who share the same interest!


----------



## shawnk

bigdwiz said:


> EPIC!!! :bowdown: :rockon: From the pictures, the descriptions, components, install...to the guy himself! Shawn, you have a skill few possess and stick with it, I'm sure it will take you places! Hopefully down south before too long so we can do an OldSchoolStereo demo vehicle!!


Thanks bro! 

And HELLZ YEAH I'm down for helping you with a demo vehicle! OSS FTW!


----------



## Greg B

There are many build logs on this site, but there are those that are so far above the other ones. They are few and far between but by far is the best i have seen. The attention to detail and second to none. The photos and step by step are awesome and helpful at the same time. All in all, just outstanding!

I wish i could hear this some time. Not on a vid but in person. I think it would be worth the 14 or so hour drive to hear it. If you ever come to the midwest:missouri, kansas, Illinois, arkansas please let me know. I will drive to hear it and see it.

greg


----------



## WrenchGuy

No Garage?..........Finally someone that can relate

Altho I have one now I used to squash the whole its too cold out to do an install....Im like...I can get a 747 off the ground in -20 degree weather...this audio aint stoppin me...lol

I usually plan around warm weather for glassing and stuff tho.

lookin real good man.


----------



## Darth SQ

Much impressed.
Escpecially with the HU conversion and amp reconditioning done by yourself.
Looking forward to seeing it completed.

On a side note, we need an entrepenuer on DIYMA that can get their hands on low heat plastic and sell it to us as needed.

Anyone?
Beuller?
Beuller?
Beuller?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## req

shawnk said:


> Right!! If the widows are up she's pretty silent (even when crankn')
> 
> I absolutely agree... IB *IS* indeed very much awesome!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment man! I'm going to try and contact you when we visit Va. again this summer. If you're still around that is.


hell yeah dude. i am right at the end of 264 on the virginia beach ocean front - i will hopefully have a house by then too! i would love to set up a meet, there are a few of us car audio guys in the area! maybe a little BBQ or something!

will you be bringing this car too?

i look forward to the summer!


----------



## nellymerc

Not sure if I can self invite but if I could, how far from central jersey are you? This build is so sick and I should have a new car by then that I prolly wouldn't mind the drive.


----------



## Yankeesound

Now this is the install that install dreams are made of, LOL.

Awesome work, well thought and laid out. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## shawnk

req said:


> hell yeah dude. i am right at the end of 264 on the virginia beach ocean front - i will hopefully have a house by then too! i would love to set up a meet, there are a few of us car audio guys in the area! maybe a little BBQ or something!
> 
> will you be bringing this car too?
> 
> i look forward to the summer!


Sounds great! That would be something I would surely look forward to. I will certainly keep in touch with you. It will most likely be in August like our trip we took last year. And yes, we will most definitely be taking the Accord


----------



## shawnk

Greg B said:


> There are many build logs on this site, but there are those that are so far above the other ones. They are few and far between but by far is the best i have seen. The attention to detail and second to none. The photos and step by step are awesome and helpful at the same time. All in all, just outstanding!
> 
> I wish i could hear this some time. Not on a vid but in person. I think it would be worth the 14 or so hour drive to hear it. If you ever come to the midwest:missouri, kansas, Illinois, arkansas please let me know. I will drive to hear it and see it.
> 
> greg


Thanks again man! If I head out to the midwest I will let you know!!


----------



## shawnk

nellymerc said:


> Not sure if I can self invite but if I could, how far from central jersey are you? This build is so sick and I should have a new car by then that I prolly wouldn't mind the drive.


Are you asking to here in Maine, or Va. beach?


----------



## shawnk

Yankeesound said:


> Now this is the install that install dreams are made of, LOL.
> 
> Awesome work, well thought and laid out. Thank you for sharing.


haha! Not quite, but thank you man!!


----------



## shawnk

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Much impressed.
> Escpecially with the HU conversion and amp reconditioning done by yourself.
> Looking forward to seeing it completed.
> 
> On a side note, we need an entrepenuer on DIYMA that can get their hands on low heat plastic and sell it to us as needed.
> 
> Anyone?
> Beuller?
> Beuller?
> Beuller?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I'm sure I could be the middle-man for some HFP. But I do remember reading somewhere that Bing offered to help some members out as well, but unfortunately those members never followed through with their requests :mean:


----------



## Darth SQ

shawnk said:


> I'm sure I could be the middle-man for some HFP. But I do remember reading somewhere that Bing offered to help some members out as well, but unfortunately those members never followed through with their requests :mean:


I see Bing about twice a year.
I will talk with him about it at the next MECA event up here in NorCal.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## nellymerc

shawnk said:


> Are you asking to here in Maine, or Va. beach?


Closest to me would prolly be va. From nj.


----------



## hggadm3

great build, simply beautiful... i don't personally like sq, but the craftsmanship and attention to detail is amazing.


----------



## Fricasseekid

hggadm3 said:


> great build, simply beautiful... i don't personally like sq, but the craftsmanship and attention to detail is amazing.


How is that not tantamount to saying, "I personally don't like music."


----------



## hggadm3

Fricasseekid said:


> How is that not tantamount to saying, "I personally don't like music."


im an spl guy, i like bass, not necessarily disliking music, simply means i like different aspects of music and i wouldn't have an install like this, cause it doesn't meet my needs(is that thorough enough for you?)... calm down champ and stop junking up this mans thread


----------



## Darth SQ

SPL?
You're on the wrong forum.
Very few bassheads on here.
LOL.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## req

we will see if we can set up a virginia beach meet in august 

i will have my house by then, we just finalized the papers last night and now i gotta have the bank do their stuff. but ill be 6 miles from the beach.

are you visiting virginia beach for your vacation? or are you just passing through or what?


----------



## simplicityinsound

next time I go to maine (my favorite vacation spot in all of the world), I need to check this out...amazing stuff.  where are you in maine again? i cant remember if i asked you or not.

b


----------



## shawnk

req said:


> we will see if we can set up a virginia beach meet in august
> 
> i will have my house by then, we just finalized the papers last night and now i gotta have the bank do their stuff. but ill be 6 miles from the beach.
> 
> are you visiting virginia beach for your vacation? or are you just passing through or what?


Awesome man! Congradulations on your new home!!! :rockon:

Like last year, we will be visiting my family in Chesapeake, but we will take several trips to Va Beach again  IIRC it was only a 15 min ride or so.

This time around though, we will be more focused on hunting for the right place for us to move. I would love to be closer to the beach, but for family support it makes more sense to stay around the Chesapeake/Portsmouth area so we'll see. 

All of that being said though, I would certainly make some time to meet up with some other fellow car audio nuts for sure!


----------



## shawnk

simplicityinsound said:


> next time I go to maine (my favorite vacation spot in all of the world), I need to check this out...amazing stuff.  where are you in maine again? i cant remember if i asked you or not.
> 
> b



Yeah man for sure!! I'm 30 min south of Portland. I head up there (Portland) all the time so if you fly in sometime I could certainly meet you But you've got only 1.5yrs to make it out here before the fam and I make the move to Va. !! 

Maine is a nice place to vaca. It is a different lifestyle compared to most of the other nation so I can see why it is an attractive vaca spot (especially the city slickers ). But I guess it's all relative. I have to admit that I'm going to miss it a lot. Well, maybe not so much of the winters, but spring summer and fall for sure!


----------



## simplicityinsound

The drive up from Portland to bar harbor is magical for me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hggadm3

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> SPL?
> You're on the wrong forum.
> Very few bassheads on here.
> LOL.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Ya'll are still missing the point... The only reason I'm a member on here is to compliment the builds, be it sq or spl. Skill is skill, and I love looking at these builds.

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnk

hggadm3 said:


> Ya'll are still missing the point... The only reason I'm a member on here is to compliment the builds, be it sq or spl. Skill is skill, and I love looking at these builds.
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I do apprecitate the complements! 

SQ is paramount for me, BUT... I'm not a stranger to the SPL scene as well...

Built this for a client a few years ago 



















I love *ALL* facets of car audio


----------



## shawnk

simplicityinsound said:


> The drive up from Portland to bar harbor is magical for me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Nice drive up the coast? 

If you havn't done so, I would highly recommend visiting sometime in October to see the fall foliage. Preferably viewing from up top of one of the local mountains. It's worth it


----------



## chefhow

I was just in Portland in November and it was beautiful!! My wife and I are going to be heading back this spring for a weekend hopefully.


----------



## mklett33

This build is sick man, I really like it, looks like you made use of that garage!


----------



## shawnk

chefhow said:


> I was just in Portland in November and it was beautiful!! My wife and I are going to be heading back this spring for a weekend hopefully.


Nice!!


----------



## shawnk

mklett33 said:


> This build is sick man, I really like it, looks like you made use of that garage!


Thanks man! The garage can be a challenge for sure, but I try to make the best of it. 

I really like the vids you have been posting. Where were you 15yrs ago when I REALLY needed these vids man!!?? :laugh:


----------



## req

shawnk said:


> Awesome man! Congradulations on your new home!!! :rockon:
> 
> Like last year, we will be visiting my family in Chesapeake, but we will take several trips to Va Beach again  IIRC it was only a 15 min ride or so.
> 
> This time around though, we will be more focused on hunting for the right place for us to move. I would love to be closer to the beach, but for family support it makes more sense to stay around the Chesapeake/Portsmouth area so we'll see.
> 
> All of that being said though, I would certainly make some time to meet up with some other fellow car audio nuts for sure!


right on!

just give me a few weeks notice before you make it down here so i can make arrangements.

and if you need any advice on living closer to the beach than Chesapeake let me know, i have lived in va beach for 6 years


----------



## shawnk

req said:


> right on!
> 
> just give me a few weeks notice before you make it down here so i can make arrangements.
> 
> and if you need any advice on living closer to the beach than Chesapeake let me know, i have lived in va beach for 6 years


Sweet man sounds good!


----------



## GavGT

I'm in, awesome stuff! I especially like what you did with the oem cd player. I have the European Accord tourer myself, and i'm just about to start a build on it. 

Gav


----------



## shawnk

GavGT said:


> I'm in, awesome stuff! I especially like what you did with the oem cd player. I have the European Accord tourer myself, and i'm just about to start a build on it.
> 
> Gav


Thanks Gav!

I'm looking foward to seeing your build!!!


----------



## GavGT

shawnk said:


> Thanks Gav!
> 
> I'm looking foward to seeing your build!!!


Thanks man. Should be decent, Hybrid imagine midbass, L3se, bitone for processing and mixture of genesis and xtant amps. H/U, subs and tweeters yet to be decided.


----------



## Cray-z-horse

Hello ShawnK, I am officially a member thanks to you. Great looking build! I admire your attention to detail. Stellar looking System!!! Listen til it HZ! C~


----------



## shawnk

Cray-z-horse said:


> Hello ShawnK, I am officially a member thanks to you. Great looking build! I admire your attention to detail. Stellar looking System!!! Listen til it HZ! C~


Hey Curtis! I'm glad you made it in! Looking foward to seeing your RF build man!


----------



## Cray-z-horse

Hey Shawn, just like you said....it was very easy to Registor. I am looking forward to checking out your RF install. Thank you again for your help my Friend!  C~


----------



## edouble101

Do you have finished pics of the trunk yet....... (me tapping my foot) lol


----------



## JayinMI

Yeah, I'm kind missing the continuous progress pics, too. lol

Jay


----------



## shawnk

Sorry guys.

You might have missed it, but as stated before, I won't be able to continue progress until warm weather hits us again. 

If I had access to a heated garage it would be a different story 

Please be patient and I will certainly post up more pics in late spring/early summer.


----------



## robert_wrath

Sub'd. Love the fabrication work completed thus far. Thanx for sharing full documented pics. BOL on your further proceedings.


----------



## Erick

shawnk said:


> *These panels will serve as the mounting provisions for the PG Distros and DD10. To be honest, I'm not sure if I really like how they turned out, so this may change down the road :blush:*
> 
> *First I welded in a bracket for a firm mounting point. More nutserts too!*


looks great, what material or the name or where can you get that blue stuff from, that goes around your mdf template you made?


----------



## shawnk

Erick said:


> looks great, what material or the name or where can you get that blue stuff from, that goes around your mdf template you made?


Page 7... Post 151


----------



## captainobvious

Hey Shawn, I just wanted to pop in and say what a hell of a job you're doing on this install. Excellent attention to detail and terrific craftsmanship as well. I'm loving the dual w12GTi's IB'd on the rear deck ! 


-Steve


----------



## shawnk

Thanks Steve!

I'm quite eager to get back to work on her. I want to change up a couple of things. Nothing drastic, but i have a couple things in mind.

I also need to do a system in the wife's ride. I might even tackle that first. Not sure yet..we'll see:blush:


----------



## edouble101

Sorry if I missed it but are you using a line driver?

I ask because I read that the ZPA's need a high input voltage. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## shawnk

edouble101 said:


> Sorry if I missed it but are you using a line driver?
> 
> I ask because I read that the ZPA's need a high input voltage. What are your thoughts on this?


Nope, no line driver. 

The ZPA's will clip with as little as 1.3v of input


----------



## n_olympios

shawnk said:


> Page 7... Post 151


I'm on page 7 now.


----------



## JayinMI

The blue stuff is low heat plastic, it's sold by Select products. You have to have an account with them to buy anything, or you need to get it from a dealer who does. EVERY time this stuff pops up, people ask about it. Especially if the thread was one of SimplicityinSound's builds. lol

Jay


----------



## shawnk

n_olympios said:


> I'm on page 7 now.


Huh, weird.

This is page 10 for me 

Anyway.. starting with post 151 we all started chatting about it


----------



## shawnk

JayinMI said:


> The blue stuff is low heat plastic, it's sold by Select products. You have to have an account with them to buy anything, or you need to get it from a dealer who does. EVERY time this stuff pops up, people ask about it. Especially if the thread was one of SimplicityinSound's builds. lol
> 
> Jay


Exactly!

Thanks, I wasn't trying to be lazy, but I didn't necessarily want to go through it all over again either...lol


----------



## JP Fabrication

JayinMI said:


> The blue stuff is low heat plastic, it's sold by Select products. You have to have an account with them to buy anything, or you need to get it from a dealer who does. EVERY time this stuff pops up, people ask about it. Especially if the thread was one of SimplicityinSound's builds. lol
> 
> Jay


Here is where I get mine from. No account needed.

PVC Foam Board


----------



## shawnk

crnacnac said:


> Here is where I get mine from. No account needed.
> 
> PVC Foam Board


You sir are the man!! 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## bertholomey

Well, I will echo what has been said a hunderd times - what fantastic work - some tried and true things (install and equipment) and some extremely innovative things. I have thoroughly enjoyed every page, and several times my jaw dropped when swiped to the next pic. It is a safe bet that my jaw would drop if I had the opportunity to listen to this system. Great job!


----------



## ReloadedSS

Excellent, superb, marvelous work and attention to detail. After a long search, I purchased a 07 Accord LX over the weekend. I don't think I'm going to emulate your install, but it's very inspiring. 

You sir, have some mad skillz.


----------



## shawnk

Hey thanks for the kind words guys!

Stay tuned for more coming this summer!


----------



## thehatedguy

Damn, I missed this one...helluva nice install.


----------



## malcris

Saw this build in person and I've got to say despite shawn's thorough accountin this log, the pics just don't do it justice. The only thing I'm pissed about is that we didn't have more time for me to listen extensively. Look forward to seeing it when you finish..


----------



## edouble101

Lucky you. Hopefully Shawn comes down the coast a little bit and we can meet up so I can get a demo


----------



## robert_wrath

Brock_Landers said:


> Wow. Go big or go home on this one!!! I love to see PG in all its glory.


Dude, the DD-10 is one of the best contributions to car audio produced.


----------



## shawnk

malcris said:


> Saw this build in person and I've got to say despite shawn's thorough accountin this log, the pics just don't do it justice. The only thing I'm pissed about is that we didn't have more time for me to listen extensively. Look forward to seeing it when you finish..


Thanks Cris. And yeah, I think if your wifey hadn't called then we would have been there chat'n for hours on end


----------



## shawnk

edouble101 said:


> Lucky you. Hopefully Shawn comes down the coast a little bit and we can meet up so I can get a demo


Hmmmm. how far away from Va beach are ya?


----------



## shawnk

*OK guys! A few more pics! Thanks for being patient! Here is a little iPhone dock I finally got around to finishing today.*


----------



## edouble101

shawnk said:


> Hmmmm. how far away from Va beach are ya?


I live in the Poconos, PA. About 6 1/2 hours from Va Beach, quite the haul.


----------



## nellymerc

shawnk said:


> *OK guys! A few more pics! Thanks for being patient! Here is a little iPhone dock I finally got around to finishing today.*


Thought about doing that. Very well executed! Kinda makes me not wanna try lol. The other reason was for when next gen phones come out


----------



## shawnk

edouble101 said:


> I live in the Poconos, PA. About 6 1/2 hours from Va Beach, quite the haul.


Awe bummer man.


----------



## Jeff Smith ATL

ShawnK.. Very nice install.


----------



## shawnk

Thanks man!


----------



## Notloudenuf

shawnk said:


> Hmmmm. how far away from Va beach are ya?


I'm 184 miles (3 hours 36 mins according to Google Earth)
Could we split the difference and meet somewhere in the middle?


----------



## shawnk

Notloudenuf said:


> I'm 184 miles (3 hours 36 mins according to Google Earth)
> Could we split the difference and meet somewhere in the middle?


Wish I could my man, but time is limited for me. We are making our usual family trip to Va this summer (August) and the plan is to have a small meet & greet down by the beach with a few other members. After visiting the fam it's back up here to Maine.


----------



## Notloudenuf

shawnk said:


> Wish I could my man, but time is limited for me. We are making our usual family trip to Va this summer (August) and the plan is to have a small meet & greet down by the beach with a few other members. After visiting the fam it's back up here to Maine.


Keep me in mind. 3.5 hours isn't the end of the world for car stereo meets


----------



## JayinMI

shawnk said:


>


That must be the smallest flush trim bit I've ever seen! lol
What is that mounted on?
Did you use anything besides CA glue to hold the dock to the ashtray cover?
Nice work, looks factory.

Jay


----------



## shawnk

Notloudenuf said:


> Keep me in mind. 3.5 hours isn't the end of the world for car stereo meets


Will certainly do that!


----------



## shawnk

JayinMI said:


> That must be the smallest flush trim bit I've ever seen! lol
> What is that mounted on?
> Did you use anything besides CA glue to hold the dock to the ashtray cover?
> Nice work, looks factory.
> 
> Jay


Hi Jay,

Yes small indeed, she is a 1/8" flush bit. You just need to be very cautious since the bearing really isn't a bearing at all. It's just a smooth surface to use as a guide, but it can easily dig into the work if you're not careful. I free-handed this one using a Porter Cable laminate trimmer.

Both the dock and the tray cover are abs so CA was all that was needed to hold the two pieces together.

Thanks!


----------



## Mic10is

shawnk said:


> *]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

****in badass dude. Much cleaner than my method of using a bigger bit bc I didnt know what that small existed and then filling in the gaps with bondo and then sanding like crazy in an awkward tiny space:laugh:*


----------



## wdemetrius1

I just read through the entire build. This thread is amazing. I'm highly impressed!!!


----------



## rexroadj

Yeah Shawn....I'm starting to think you should think about doing this for a living!


----------



## Roma mc

This thread is FANTASTIC!!! +1000


----------



## shawnk

Thank you guys!


----------



## thecat666

stunning attention to detail


----------



## teldzc1

Awesome build! My 07 coupe is feeling pretty neglected after seeing this build. How are the w12gti running IB? I'm running one sealed and love it.


----------



## a-minus

I'm really impressed with this build. Will be watching it closely!


----------



## UNFORGIVEN

wdemetrius1 said:


> I just read through the entire build. This thread is amazing. I'm highly impressed!!!


x2 PRETTY EPIC


----------



## strakele

Not sure how I missed this build, but it's fantastic. Great job Shawn. Nice attention to detail.


----------



## shawnk

teldzc1 said:


> Awesome build! My 07 coupe is feeling pretty neglected after seeing this build. How are the w12gti running IB? I'm running one sealed and love it.


Thanks man,

The JBL's are just heaven in IB


----------



## shawnk

strakele said:


> Not sure how I missed this build, but it's fantastic. Great job Shawn. Nice attention to detail.


Thanks bud.

Hoping to jump back on this install soon. I'm currently working on a system for my wife's car. Must finish that first!


----------



## Hoye0017

I just had to pass today on a trip to Virginia beach for work. I have a vacation planned for that day so we'll be sending someone else. That's too bad. I was gonna ask for a demo.


----------



## mr.nice

:2thumbsup:very cool installation bro...the detail,craftmanship is awesome....great work!!!


----------



## GlasSman

I'm another one that missed this from the beginning.

Read through most of it and I have to say.....I'm not impressed by much but your design choices and execution are very impressive!!


----------



## cnut334

Exceptional work!!


----------



## damonryoung

So I had to dig through my thesaurus to find the proper word that describes what I've just read through... poor, ordinary... oops! those are the antonyms...

MARVELOUS!! not quite sure that works either... 

Can't wait to see the final final product!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Speechless! Now I gotta go subscribe to the Civic build.


----------



## casey

had to come and read this one as well after i saw the civic one. incredible


----------



## vwdave

Hey Shawn, so I finally finished reading through everything. My eagerness to see it finished almost makes me not want to bug you about my amp. I can't to see how you finish this one off. So far it's one incredible build with your crazy attention to detail.


----------



## req

guys, i just want to let you all know that i had the pleasure of meeting shawn and having a listen to his ride. ill tell you what, the fit and finish of the install is top notch, not just in the pictures. his kicks and a pillars are so awesome. in person youd miss them if you werent looking.

the headunit is killer though. the throughput of the alpine+nav into the oem screen is brilliant - the only bummer is that he has to use the wired alpine remote - but personally i like knobs and buttons way more than i like touch screens!

and it sounds totally great. the only complaint i had (that really didnt hold up because he does not compete) is that the left side stage rainbows down - but mine does too haha! tonally he had it on point. much better than my car thats for sure. the subs - man. the only thing i have heard like those are the aurasound ns15's that i installed in a honda civic some years back. i cant wait to see what he does to finish that trunk - and maybe if he takes his sweet time, he will have moved down to virginia and could use an extra hand 

ignore the fact that our cars arent clean. i dont have an excuse, but he drove from maine to virginia haha.


















































i brought him inside and showed off my home theater too 











it was a real pleasure meeting you and your wife! next time you come down we will do something more than just get dinner!! if you need any help with house stuff - dont be shy!!

-andy


----------



## claydo

deeeaaaammmnnn, thats a lot of powa in that trunk!


----------



## shawnk

req said:


> the only bummer is that he has to use the wired alpine remote


That will be fixed sometime in the future 



req said:


> ignore the fact that our cars arent clean. i dont have an excuse, but he drove from maine to virginia haha.


Not that it matters, but we actually drove all the way down to South Carolina for a week first. So the car had a good 1500 miles of travel on her by the time we were able to meet up. It was a bummer she was so dirty 



req said:


> i brought him inside and showed off my home theater too


Dude, your projector/screen combo is fantastic! One of the best, if not the best, projector I've seen in person! You're absolutely right... if you have the space, there's not point in going with a conventional tv. So when we get our new home, it looks like I'll be hanging our 70" in the bedroom to make way for a projector in the theater room 

Thanks for the compliments... I wish it wasn't so late when we were doing the demos. Next time we meet, I'll have to show you what the subs can really do with some dirty Dubstep


----------



## captainobvious

That's nasty. Awesome old school Phoenix Gold action too.

BTW- nice looking home theater Andy. Did you build the screen? (That's what I did with mine a few years back). What projector model do you use? Mine was a badass Epson 8500UB at the time and looked amazing. You're right, you can't beat a nice projector setup. I like the popcorn machine too lol


----------



## Midwestrider

Very nice build you have here Shawn. Simple, clean and tastefully done install. "2 thumbs up"!!


----------



## claydo

Midwestrider said:


> Very nice build you have here Shawn. Simple, clean and tastefully done install. "2 thumbs up"!!


Simple?.......you sure you read the whole thing?


----------



## vwdave

Req nice home theatre. I wish my wife would allow me to have such a big tv (or projector screen). You win both ways, on the road and at home.

Shawn, system is looking fantastic as usual. If you ever take a road trip to California let me know, I'd love to meet up. Hopefully my ZPA will be working soon and we will have something in common with our systems.


----------



## Midwestrider

claydo said:


> Simple?.......you sure you read the whole thing?


Yes I read the whole build, twice now. Maybe I shouldn't have used "simple" but never the less its a nice (bada$$) showcase of his skills and execution of the goal he set forth to obtain.


----------



## vivmike

WOW! You have skills.


----------



## dasfxt

Bump for an update!? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## capea4

dasfxt said:


> Bump for an update!?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


yea, update,
or show us picks of the truck your working on. NOW

:laugh:


----------



## mr. fusion

wow....... just went through the whole thread, wow!


----------



## geeio

some of these build threads are totally inspiring , i need to really clean up my stereo install i want to be as clean as these, techflex is in my future, looks like an incredible install,


----------



## Chaos

Something about the design & layout of that trunk is quite appealing in a way that I can't explain. Part of it is the old school hardware and seeing the evidence of the work you put into restoring the amps and part of it is the menacing look of those monster subs.

Then there is the thought you put into integrating the OEM screen with the Alpine piece and the custom dock that is totally trick. Overall, this whole car is definitely one of my favorites I have seen on this board - that's all there is to it.


----------



## shawnk

Chaos said:


> Something about the design & layout of that trunk is quite appealing in a way that I can't explain. Part of it is the old school hardware and seeing the evidence of the work you put into restoring the amps and part of it is the menacing look of those monster subs.
> 
> Then there is the thought you put into integrating the OEM screen with the Alpine piece and the custom dock that is totally trick. Overall, this whole car is definitely one of my favorites I have seen on this board - that's all there is to it.


Well thank you very much Chaos!

I too love the way the ZPA's look. They are the Beauty *AND* the beast IMO

Hopefully at some point in time I'll be able to finish this car..... yeah, that would be nice lol


----------



## reno.sa

shawnk said:


> *So I guess the amp rack will be next, but before we go over that........*
> 
> *These goodies need to be utilized *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The ZPA amps I'm running are notorious for having the input capacitors leak electrolytic fluid which can and has caused fires for some who are not so fortunate. Changing the caps of course was priority number one before I even thought about installing these amps. So I figured while I was at it, might as well do a little upgrading at the same time. So naturally, the filter caps were replaced, along with the rail caps. I aslo upgraded all power supply fets from IRFz44's to more robust IRF3205's. All switches and the crossover card connector were bypassed. The input and amplifier stage is a fully discrete design and already uses Wima coupling capacitors. Also, the amps are pretty high biased right from the factory, so IMO there's nothing much you can do here for modding that will be advantageous. All fans have been replaced for newer, more modern models. I cleaned the boards and heatsinks with mineral water and applied new heatsink compound throughout. Finally, bias and DC offset was adjusted before install. *
> 
> *Here is a really good shot of fluid that has leaked onto the board from the faulty capacitors. I was lucky to have caught this before it was too late! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The damage was pretty extesive, so I had to grind/sand away some of the pretty gold to make it completely safe. The new caps will cover all of this so no worries really.*
> 
> *Input caps, rail caps, and power supply fets removed*
> 
> Got a question for you when you removed your caps, you mentioned rail caps and input caps. Are rail caps for the power supply and input caps for the audio side?
> 
> Please enlighten me.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## shawnk

reno.sa said:


> Got a question for you when you removed your caps, you mentioned rail caps and input caps. Are rail caps for the power supply and input caps for the audio side?
> 
> Please enlighten me.
> 
> Thanks




Input caps are the first stage of the power supply (if an input choke is not present). They are near the B+ & B- power terminals. They are there to filter and stiffen the supply voltage for the amp. 

The rail caps are the final stage of the power supply. They provide filtering for positive and negative voltage created by the power supply.


----------



## reno.sa

shawnk said:


> Input caps are the first stage of the power supply (if an input choke is not present). They are near the B+ & B- power terminals. They are there to filter and stiffen the supply voltage for the amp.
> 
> The rail caps are the final stage of the power supply. They provide filtering for positive and negative voltage created by the power supply.


Thanks for taking the time to explain that to me...... Very nice build by the way....


----------



## shawnk

reno.sa said:


> Thanks for taking the time to explain that to me...... Very nice build by the way....


No prob, and thanks


----------



## momax_powers

Your few months are up....I WANT MORE


----------



## shawnk

momax_powers said:


> Your few months are up....I WANT MORE


:laugh:

I know right!! I can't help it, I just keep getting involved in other projects which actually make me $$. So the Accord gets put on the back burner quite often. Now that winter is upon us, It'll be even a few more months..... oh well lol


----------



## bigbubba

shawnk said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I know right!! I can't help it, I just keep getting involved in other projects which actually make me $$. So the Accord gets put on the back burner quite often. Now that winter is upon us, It'll be even a few more months..... oh well lol


Well I guess this won't help then. I got both my amps boxed up this morning and will be shipping them to you today for repairs.  

THEN you can get back to finishing your car. I'm anxious for more pics too! :laugh:


----------



## shawnk

bigbubba said:


> Well I guess this won't help then. I got both my amps boxed up this morning and will be shipping them to you today for repairs.
> 
> THEN you can get back to finishing your car. I'm anxious for more pics too! :laugh:


No worries at all Kelly! I'm looking forward to getting your amps back up and running


----------



## req

so are you moving to va yet??


----------



## shawnk

req said:


> so are you moving to va yet??


Getting there! Still a good 6 months out though.


----------



## REGULARCAB

Im glad this got bumped to the top. I usually search for truck builds but this thing made me happy in the pants  Nice work!!!


----------



## shutmdown

sorry if this is a question that someone has already asked, but I didn't have the time to read every single post. Regarding the tweeters, where were they roughly aimed at?


----------



## shawnk

REGULARCAB said:


> Im glad this got bumped to the top. I usually search for truck builds but this thing made me happy in the pants  Nice work!!!


Thanks!

Actually, I feel bad when it gets bumped since I haven't been able to show any progress in a while lol :blush:


----------



## shawnk

shutmdown said:


> sorry if this is a question that someone has already asked, but I didn't have the time to read every single post. Regarding the tweeters, where were they roughly aimed at?


UP and IN 

In all seriousness though, I really didn't spend a ton of time trying different angles and what not. But I wasn't shooting for the absolute best soundstage either so it's all good


----------



## jebcamaro

I've been doing some research, again, on IB setups and am considering a couple of JBL W12GTI MKII's and ran across this thread. I was so enamored at the level of skill and attention to detail of this install that I even forgot what brought me to this thread in the first place.

Excellent job! I had to pick my jaw up from the floor after reading through your build. WOW!


----------



## shawnk

jebcamaro said:


> I've been doing some research, again, on IB setups and am considering a couple of JBL W12GTI MKII's and ran across this thread. I was so enamored at the level of skill and attention to detail of this install that I even forgot what brought me to this thread in the first place.
> 
> Excellent job! I had to pick my jaw up from the floor after reading through your build. WOW!


Haha! Well thanks man!

I only hope I can finish it someday 

Well personally, I don't think you can go wrong with the JBL's for IB. This system has the best low freq performance of any I've ever had... no question


----------



## JayinMI

quietfly said:


> if you ever run out of amps to repair, i have a old school sony mobile ES 2100g that could use some TLC... can't bring myself to get rid of her...





shawnk said:


> PM sent


Funny, this is kinda why I was re-browsing this thread.
I have 2 2100G's and a 450G and was going to go through them (recap, new heat sink paste, etc.) and remembered Shawn redoing his PG's. Thought I'd check for tips.

Another guy on here GTRTRACK has 2 2100G's and 2 260G's and was looking for backups, and also asked about recapping them. I pointed him in Shawns direction.

Jay


----------



## quietfly

Ugh i still have my 2100g sitting, i really should have it fixed, this winter has killed my spare cash with 2 bent rims....


----------



## shawnk

So looks like I might get stacked with some old school ES gear?


----------



## Coppertone

Stop torturing me and tell us how with plenty of pictures please.


----------



## deltasaurus

Shawn, great to have you and your mad skills here in the South. I have a feeling that you will fit right in and will stay pretty busy once word gets out! Awesome work here and in all the other OP'S I have read of yours. :lurk:


----------



## shawnk

And the never ending build continues :laugh:

Finally tackling a few things that have been bugging me. I'm doing my best to get done as much as possible for Finals in Nashville (not competing though )



So I decided to lay new carpet for the floor and blend the kicks in while doing so. I almost decided to do this right in the beginning of the install, but opted for vinyl back then instead. After laying the carpet I wasn't sure just how I liked it, but I have come to prefer it over the vinyl:


----------



## shawnk

Also finally started working on the false floor. Decided to relocate the PG DD10 and distro blocks.


----------



## claydo

That's one beautiful trunk.....lookin forward to checking it out in nashville.......hope to take a listen as well.


----------



## shawnk

claydo said:


> That's one beautiful trunk.....lookin forward to checking it out in nashville.......hope to take a listen as well.


Absolutely!!


----------



## claydo

Damn....you in s.c. now?......just noticed yer new location. You should come north for the meet in november. ......we have a pretty large crowd.


----------



## Frequency

Awesome, looks nice with the kicks blended and the distro where they are. Great to see progress.
Also - is it wrong to get that little flash of excitement when get the email that there's a new post in this thread lol


----------



## shawnk

claydo said:


> Damn....you in s.c. now?......just noticed yer new location. You should come north for the meet in november. ......we have a pretty large crowd.


I am buddy! Fam and I made the move this summer. It's been a pretty crazy few months:blush:

I've heard/been invited to the meet. I'm going to see if I can make it happen. It sounds like a blast, but man I still have a ton of projects with the new home and all. I really shouldn't be working on the car as it is, but oh well lol.


----------



## shawnk

Frequency said:


> Awesome, looks nice with the kicks blended and the distro where they are. Great to see progress.
> Also - is it wrong to get that little flash of excitement when get the email that there's a new post in this thread lol


Thanks man!

I know it's been a while for sure. Unfortunately I'm like the Dentist that never gets his teeth cleaned lol. Always some sort of project going on and often the Accord gets neglected


----------



## claydo

Lol...I hear ya, maybe you'll be free for one eventually. We usually have a big turnout and a bunch of good folks, and some sweet sounding rides as well.......I'm sure you'd feel right at home....


----------



## shawnk

I'm sure! We'll chat at Nashville about it


----------



## claydo

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## deltasaurus

Oh Goodie, updates from the mad scientist!

And now back to my regularly scheduled lurking. :lurk:

:beerchug:


----------



## bigbubba

Those kicks look awesome man. I liked them when they were in vinyl but they so much better with carpet. Can't wait to see and hear it in a few weeks.


----------



## iroller

subd


----------



## edouble101

Trunk came out great!!

The kicks are beautiful!


----------



## soccerguru607

Very nice work!!!


----------



## knever3

Just love that trunk...


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Excellent work!


----------



## SQram

Love the refreshed kicks, very nice work!

Can you explain what you did? New unbacked carpet glued to the original carpet/kicks?


----------



## req

looking awesome shawn!

hope to see it at the NC meet


----------



## shawnk

SQram said:


> Love the refreshed kicks, very nice work!
> 
> Can you explain what you did? New unbacked carpet glued to the original carpet/kicks?


Yep you nailed it! 

It's the Ozite from YourAutoTrim.com Much nicer than your average box carbet imo


----------



## shawnk

req said:


> looking awesome shawn!
> 
> hope to see it at the NC meet


Well you know if you were to make it to Tennessee in a couple weeks....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## SouthSyde

claydo said:


> That's one beautiful trunk.....lookin forward to checking it out in nashville.......hope to take a listen as well.


x2


----------



## bigdwiz

Awesome! Lucky me, I get to enjoy it all the way to Nashville


----------



## edouble101

bigdwiz said:


> Awesome! Lucky me, I get to enjoy it all the way to Nashville


----------



## shawnk

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## req

shawnk said:


>


twist the knife a little shawn! 

i made the trip last year, but i dont think im going to make it this time with school and everything else ive got going on. 

so that means you should make it to the nov8 nc meet because you promised youd be moving to vabeach and you didnt


----------



## JayinMI

I love the work on the trunk. And the kicks are sick...but am I the only one that thinks there needs to be a light colored plastic "bridge" from the sill panel to the lower a pillar area? I love Shawn's work, and I hope to check this out in Nashville too. But I feel that would just bring it to a whole other level. 

Jay


----------



## shawnk

req said:


> twist the knife a little shawn!
> 
> i made the trip last year, but i dont think im going to make it this time with school and everything else ive got going on.
> 
> so that means you should make it to the nov8 nc meet because you promised youd be moving to vabeach and you didnt


 Touche' :laugh:


----------



## shawnk

JayinMI said:


> I love the work on the trunk. And the kicks are sick...but am I the only one that thinks there needs to be a light colored plastic "bridge" from the sill panel to the lower a pillar area? I love Shawn's work, and I hope to check this out in Nashville too. But I feel that would just bring it to a whole other level.
> 
> Jay


I agree Jay. Actually, that dead space from the sill panel and up is the reason why I never did the carpet in the beginning. I was torn between going vinyl or a full carpet overlay, and basically decided that I can always do the carpet later on. But yeah, I was concerned how it would blend. It doesn't bug me too bad. I could do a filler piece to make it blend in a little better. I'd probably mold it into the sill panel so it would look like one complete piece. But that would require more time, which is something I rarely have when it comes to this car lol. For now, I like how the new carpet makes the interior even more subtle than before.

Thanks for your compliment! The doors will be open to anyone interested in a demo. No doubt!


----------



## JayinMI

I totally understand that! I never have the time I'd like to work on my car....especially after working on other people's cars all day. 

I imagine with the door closed it's a lot less noticeable too.

With a little luck, I'll at least have a *functioning* aftermarket stereo working in my car by Finals. (I'm not competing, but it still needs to get done.)

Planning to do my HID retrofit today, tho.

Jay


----------



## shawnk

JayinMI said:


> (I'm not competing, but it still needs to get done.)


Yep, that's me too


----------



## jadon087

not to thread jack or anything, been out of the car audio seen for a few years and im wanting to get back in it. Where in nashville are the finals at? j/w since this is my hometown would love to see the craftsmanship that went into this build.


----------



## claydo

Check this thread.....first post.... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...14-meca-iasca-october-18-19-nashville-tn.html


----------



## jadon087

claydo said:


> Check this thread.....first post.... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...14-meca-iasca-october-18-19-nashville-tn.html


Thanks alot:thumbsup:


----------



## ErinH

shawnk said:


> It's the Ozite from YourAutoTrim.com Much nicer than your average box carbet imo


Shawn, awesome to hear from you, man! Glad to see you'll be at finals... can you pencil me in for a demo? 

Curious what moved you from Cali to SC? Your job, I presume? 



One thing I'd like to mention about the Ozite... this stuff wears VERY easily over time. I've had it in my car (the exact same stuff you bought from the same retailer) in tan and black. Both wore out in under a year. So, if you don't have floormats already (I can't see pics at work), I highly suggest you get some, man. Just some lessons learned advice... 


Looking forward to meeting you in person at Finals. 


- Erin


----------



## shawnk

ErinH said:


> Shawn, awesome to hear from you, man! Glad to see you'll be at finals... can you pencil me in for a demo?
> 
> Curious what moved you from Cali to SC? Your job, I presume?
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I'd like to mention about the Ozite... this stuff wears VERY easily over time. I've had it in my car (the exact same stuff you bought from the same retailer) in tan and black. Both wore out in under a year. So, if you don't have floormats already (I can't see pics at work), I highly suggest you get some, man. Just some lessons learned advice...
> 
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you in person at Finals.
> 
> 
> 
> - Erin


Yo Erin!

How about we trade demos  I've been hoping that I could take a listen to your Civic! 
So the plan is to go to the "Old School" Meet and Greet Saturday morning, then spectate for the rest of the weekend. I'm more than happy to give demos, I'm must not sure what the parking situation is going to be like for the spectators :shrug:

The fam and I are actually from Maine  It will always be home for me, and I still have family up there so I'll still visit at least once a year. But unfortunately, the cost of living up there is pretty high and there isn't a lot of opportunity. In addition, my wife's family is from SC and she has wanted to move down this way since day one. My daughter started 2nd grade this year, and we basically decided that if we are going to make the move, it would be best to do so before she got any older and settled in up there. So really it's a culmination of things. 


I definitely know your concern and thoughts on the Ozite carpet. I have my factory floor mats that I've already cut up to fit around the kicks. I'm basically just going to overlay carpet on the floor mats. So when they do ware out, it'll be easy enough just to recarpet them. I could get some nice floor mats from something like Matworks, but I doubt I'll ever spend that kind of $$ for some lol. 

Looking foward to finally meeting you at the show..... so are people going to be sporting name tags or what lol??:blush:


----------



## JayinMI

Old School meet and greet Saturday morning? Did I miss this somewhere?

I've been wondering how people were going to find others in the parking lot, too. I assume just look for clusters of people around cars I've seen pics of? lol

I was wondering where people were staying, too. I wonder how spread out everyone is.

Jay


----------



## shawnk

Hi Jay,

Yeah buddy. There is going to be a Meet and Greet somewhere at the Fairgrounds early Saturday morning for a few hours. Looks like more than 50 may attend this. Not sure if you do the FaceBook thing ( I just started myself ) but check this out for some info : https://www.facebook.com/groups/545384458922061/

Hope you can make it!!


----------



## ErinH

Shawn, definitely a 'yes' on the trading of demos. 

For some reason I thought you were in Cali... I'm losing it. My bad. 


I'll post up info on parking in the 'official' thread in a sec.


----------



## JayinMI

shawnk said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> Yeah buddy. There is going to be a Meet and Greet somewhere at the Fairgrounds early Saturday morning for a few hours. Looks like more than 50 may attend this. Not sure if you do the FaceBook thing ( I just started myself ) but check this out for some info : https://www.facebook.com/groups/545384458922061/
> 
> Hope you can make it!!


I'm on Facebook (a lot), but never followed the DIYMA page, since when I'm not on FB, I'm here. lol

I'll check it out.

Thanks!


----------



## ErinH

Do you have to be "old school" to attend? Lol


----------



## JayinMI

I was wondering what qualified as "Old School," I'm 41. I've been on here since '08 and my amps are from '96. Hopefully one of those things covers it. lol


----------



## shawnk

LOL you guys are funny, :laugh:

The only prerequisite is that you have to wear MC HAMMER pants 

I'm not in any way involved with organizing it, but I'm sure it doesn't matter who you are or how old you are either. I guess it's just that most of the group will be those who were into car audio back in the 80's and 90's. Just a good time to reminisce, chat, do some demos, and there's even going to be a raffle with the proceeds going to charity. Then afterwards of coarse, there's the bonus of spectating at the Finals


----------



## BP1Fanatic

JayinMI said:


> I was wondering what qualified as "Old School," I'm 41. I've been on here since '08 and my amps are from '96. Hopefully one of those things covers it. lol


You're ol' skool enough for me...2 legit 2 quit!


----------



## claydo

Ok.....so wats up with this old school meet and greet?...for those of us who don't care anything about facebook.....


----------



## shawnk

claydo said:


> Ok.....so wats up with this old school meet and greet?...for those of us who don't care anything about facebook.....


Haha! You sound like me! I only recently joined FB, and really did so just to help find more business.

So 9:00 Saturday morning there will be a Meet & Greet with the overall theme being "Old School Car Audio".


----------



## bigbubba

shawnk said:


> Haha! You sound like me! I only recently joined FB, and really did so just to help find more business.
> 
> So 9:00 Saturday morning there will be a Meet & Greet with the overall theme being "Old School Car Audio".


Sounds interesting!


----------



## shawnk

bigbubba said:


> Sounds interesting!



Hope you can make it Kelly!



I hope I haven't confused anybody..... Even though this is taking place on the Fair Grounds, it looks like it's not going to be located in the same area as the competitions. I'm not sure how to describe it really. It is indeed on the Fair Grounds, but that's about all I know since I've never been before :blush:


----------



## bigdwiz

I think everyone who heard Shawn's car will agree...it's simply AMAZING!! Detailed, dynamic, powerful, clean...all that and more. I had 18+ hours in this car (to and fro Nashville) and it really prompted me to get serious about putting together my system, taking a break from testing amps for a while...lol


----------



## shawnk

bigdwiz said:


> I think everyone who heard Shawn's car will agree...it's simply AMAZING!! Detailed, dynamic, powerful, clean...all that and more. I had 18+ hours in this car (to and fro Nashville) and it really prompted me to get serious about putting together my system, taking a break from testing amps for a while...lol



Thanks bro! I'm eager to see the path you take with your Accord!


----------



## JayinMI

If you get a chance to hear this car, do it. I found it amazing that he had 2 15's and I had to ask if the subs were on...you couldn't localize them at all. And I'd read the build log, so I knew where they were. lol

And the install is pretty nice too. 

I still love the HU mods.

BTW, Shawn, I FINALLY got my stuff playing after we got home. Even after I got the wiring on the processor straightened out, I couldn't find the drivers for the BitOne...took me a while, finally found them on some Slovakian guy's Google Drive. lol 

I plan on working on a real tune some today. I did a little by ear 2nd to last weekend and was pretty happy even w/o using T/A. I got my RTA gear set up too.

Jay


----------



## teldzc1

Just went through this build log again. Still my favorite on DIYMA. Amazing stuff!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

I did the same thing yesterday!


----------



## claydo

Man, I'm still bummed I missed this thing at finals! Don't know how it happened.......but it did. This was a car I was looking forward too. Where were ya at the whole time shawnk?


----------



## deltasaurus

Okay, Shawn, you are about to have a visitor very soon, who is bummed to have missed seeing the Accord at Finals. Something about having heart issues two weeks before will keep a man from making that trip. You don't know it yet but there is some work coming your way. Well, you know about the amps and the sub build, but there is another suprise for you to. 
Have to say it again, this build is awesome. I know you have some changes in mind and I am fortunate to get in on aome od that.


----------



## [email protected]

I'll be the one that bumps this thing back to the first page where it belongs! 

This is a fantastic install and the best part is your diverse skill set. The best installs master all forms of material manipulation and you have that in spades! 

I think the best way to sum up is that your half finished trunk is cleaner than 90% of what many consider DONE! 

Great job and whatever the current stage is, share it with us. 

Oh and thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## capea4

He sold/traded the ZPA's, a little insider info.......he never finishes his own cars...lol


----------



## [email protected]

capea4 said:


> He sold/traded the ZPA's, a little insider info.......he never finishes his own cars...lol


AHHHH NOOOO I LOVED those amps. A close friend used them in an install we did when those amps first hit the market. They were transparent BEASTS!!!

Typical installer talk right there...


----------



## LexusLover

I'm from Virginia Beach. What area are u in?


----------



## LBaudio

uffff..... bringing thread from the dead


----------



## LexusLover

I didn't realize this one was so old. I've revived much older anyhow LOL. That was one hell of an install tho


----------



## Fireseeker

Awesome Build!


----------



## dumdum

I’m glad he revived it, just done it front to back ?


----------

